# AppleTV - EyeTV - HD exports



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

So I've been playing around with the AppleTV for a bit now, exporting HD content from EyeTV HD recordings (thank you CTV).

I originally was exporting at a bitrate of around 4000, which gave me file sizes of about 1.2GB for a 42 minute TV episode. Unfortunately, that meant archiving to DVD.

I tried reducing the bitrate to 2000-2100. My file sizes ended up being around 700MB, which is ideal for archiving single episodes to blank CDs.

I found the resulting quality was perfectly fine. No noticeable drop in quality. Now my thoughts are how low can I go on the bitrate for 960x540 video before the video quality starts to degrade (all using h.264 of course).

Anybody else tinkering with these settings? I'm going to be bold, and try getting the file sizes down to 350MB, so I can squeeze two episodes per blank CD, or 13 episodes (half a season!) to one blank DVD. Plus, it save space on the small AppleTV hard drive.

Oh, I also tried converting 29.97fps video down to 24fps, so I could export to 720p ( an AppleTV requirement). Result was miserable. Don't bother wasting your time.

By the way, EyeTV scheduler, and editor make recording and commercial trimming a snap. Well done Elgato. 

For all you out there who buy one, always make sure your TV feed is working before leaving your scheduler to record. Sometimes the hardware has to be unplugged, and plugged back in to initialize properly. Every morning before I leave for work, I open EyeTV, ensure the feed is working, then close my LiveTV window, but leave EyeTV open. Works perfectly.

When you do export for AppleTV, I recommend using h.264 export from within EyeTV. Once it's out, use Lostify ( Lostify » About Lostify ) to properly set the metadata of your file (EyeTV labels some stuff incorrectly).

P.S. An external hard drive is recommended for all EyeTV activity. A one-hour TV show, commercials in, is about 8GB. Removing commercials takes it down to about 5.5GB. Interruption of HD writes will hiccup your recording.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

You should try other programs, viz. Windoze apps. 

I have 720p versions of the Matrix, Reloaded, and the Borne Supremacy at 4.4Gb each. All of these films are over 2 hrs at 1280x720 or around 1336x680 or something for Borne.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

What is your source for those movies?


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Standard HDTV broadcasts of 720p. Compression is AVC1, H.264, audio is 6 channel, 48KHz and file format MKV. Generally, the files are around 4Gb per 2 hrs. 

I have Batman Begins in 1080p at around 7.89Gb: 1920x800.  

I'd recommend trying out some Windoze compression programs for HD.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Remember my goal here is to make it compatible with the AppleTV. 1920x800 won't work on the AppleTV.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

New Handbrake Beta Rips DVDs to Apple TV Format

Handbrake 0.8.5 beta 1 has been released for download. The new version for Macintosh, Windows and Linux supports ripping video directly from DVDs to an Apple TV-optimized format for the first time, with the Macintosh version having user presets that make saving settings from session to session much easier.

Handbrake, for those who have not used it, is a free, open-source, GPL-licensed multiplatform program that rips DVD content to MPEG-4 formats. The CouchGuy has used Handbrake for a long time to convert my DVD collection to a format that is compatible with my 5G iPod, and I have recently been using the most recent beta to produce Apple TV compatible material as well. The new beta is said to have hundreds of revisions, including direct support for Apple TV (and the PS3), anamorphic video, surround sound in both AAC 5.1 and Dolby Pro Logic II, chapter markers, an officially supported Windows GUI and -- in the Mac version -- user presets to make setup easier for even non-techie users. An Apple TV optimized version of Handbrake has been much anticipated, and is most welcomed!

The new beta can be downloaded for all platforms at OpenDNS m0k.org. The site is quite busy at this writing, so the download may be a bit slow. We will report on using the new beta as soon as we can, probably yet this weekend. 

http://couchapple.tv/2007/04/20/new-handbrake-beta-rips-dvds-to-apple-tv-format.aspx


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

